# Crushed!



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

So I'm really new to PDF's and currently I have two viv's set up. The smaller viv I put a false bottom in along with a couple of Brom's, my soil was from the ABG, on top of this was sphagnum moss and leaf litter. I was misting the tank every morning and shaking in some flightless fruit flies every other day. My temps tended to stay between a low of 67 degrees to a high or 71. 

Now for the occupants, I had one Green Auratus and one Blue Auratus that I got in November. The Blue one was very shy and always hiding under the leaves, the Green was a little more daring and I would see him out every day. So the other day I was walking by the tank and noticed the Blue one stretched out on top of a leaf not looking too good, when I checked him he was dead! Then I went hunting under the leaves for the Green and discovered he was dead too. He had actually died a few days earlier from the looks of him.

So the question is what did I do wrong? 

As I mentioned I have another larger viv, fully planted, with 2 Luc's and 2 Tinc's in it and they seem quite happy and have gotten a little bigger in the last few months.

Thanks for any feedback and suggestions.
Jeff


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Very likely not your set up, probably a problem with the frogs, so were they CB or WC? Also sometimes frogs are just not robust for a variety of reasons but for both to go down it sounds like something killed them be it viral, bacterial or parasitic.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks, they were captive bred. I'd like to see about getting a new occupant for the tank. Do you think I should remove all the contents and thoroughly clean it before getting a new frog? I may get a Tinc to go in as I'm having better luck with those. The tank is 12x12x18 would that be best for 1 or could I do 2?


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

c2tcardin said:


> Thanks, they were captive bred. I'd like to see about getting a new occupant for the tank. Do you think I should remove all the contents and thoroughly clean it before getting a new frog? I may get a Tinc to go in as I'm having better luck with those. The tank is 12x12x18 would that be best for 1 or could I do 2?


thats a little small for a tinc but you should clean it out regardless and if i were you id wait and track down the problem before dumping more cash on another pair of frogs


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I strongly urge you to consider a dropback and regroup. Although it is but one of many possibilities you can't yet rule out an inadvertent husbandy error on your part. Lets explore your care techniques and help you get to the bottom of it. Please tell us all your regular duties. Feedings, supplements, temps, humidity, mist schedule, etc..., whatever you can think of. Kinda like a week in the life of, or something. Let's learn from a negative making the net experience a positive one.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

BaysExotics said:


> thats a little small for a tinc but you should clean it out regardless and if i were you id wait and track down the problem before dumping more cash on another pair of frogs


Any idea on how determine the cause? Is there any way to tell if it was bacterial, viral, or something else going on?


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Start by letting us know your care regime, we can hopefully narrow it down a bit.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

So as mentioned before I have a 12x12x18" viv from Zoo Med. I used Josh's Frogs False bottom (5 quarts of it) which gave me about a 2" false bottom, over this I put false bottom mesh then layered on the ABG soil mix. On top of this I added the Sphagnum moss layer and leaf litter. I also had a few balls of reindeer moss for the flies to hide in that didn't get eaten. In the back corners I had sunk a 3" net cup that I filled with the sphagnum moss and put a Bromeliad in each one. Only other thing in the tank was a shallow water dish. For lighting I have Finnex FugeRay 12" LED. 
As for daily routine each morning around 7:30 I would turn on the LED bar, Mist the tank, then if it was a feeding day shake in some flies. As for temps our living room gets down to about 68 at night and lately around 71 or a little higher during the day. The tank is not in direct sunlight, usually had at least an inch of water in the false bottom and I made sure the water dish had water in it every day for them. Light would be turned off each day around 7pm. Only other thing I can think of that I used tap water in the sprayer.
Hope this helps.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Your basics sound good to me but there are some things I was curious about.
Was there any ventilation in the viv. or did you cover the mesh screens with plastic? Were you monitoring the humidity?

You did not specify what ages your auratus were or where you got them from. The younger auratus froglets though not fragile are less robust at younger ages. Some vendors will send you frogs that are rather small.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Also, supplementation regime would be useful to know as well.

What supplements are you using?
How old are they?
Are they being stored in the fridge?
Etc.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the questions.
Here are a few answers.
The screen top to the viv was open, I did not cover it. I was not monitoring humidity as I assumed that because the viv was misted daily, the soil and moss were always wet and I have at least an inch of water in the false bottom, that it would have been very high. Is this a bad assumption or should I have let it dry out more? Which is counter to what I would have thought. 
As for their age they were fairly young I though the breeder I bought them from said they were born a few months earlier. I got them at the November Repticon show in Raleigh. 
As for supplements I didn't know I needed to so no there were no supplements given. I have two crested Geckos that I give Pangea supplements to but no one ever told me about frogs and supplements. 
That's all the unanswered questions for now, keep the ideas coming and I'll check this thread tomorrow morning to see what new ideas have popped up.
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

c2tcardin said:


> Thanks guys for all the questions.
> Here are a few answers.
> The screen top to the viv was open, I did not cover it. I was not monitoring humidity as I assumed that because the viv was misted daily, the soil and moss were always wet and I have at least an inch of water in the false bottom, that it would have been very high. Is this a bad assumption or should I have let it dry out more? Which is counter to what I would have thought.
> As for their age they were fairly young I though the breeder I bought them from said they were born a few months earlier. I got them at the November Repticon show in Raleigh.
> ...


defiantly dont let it dry out more.. if anything its the opposite especially with hand misting... as for supplements it wasn't really anyone's job to tell you that, no offence but did you do any research before buying these frogs?.Would suggest you slow down and start researching before you loose your other frogs as well, i wish you luck though. very interested to see what happened to them


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Im sorry you lost your frogs, my guess is this was more then likely dehydration now that you've mentioned the screen was wide open & not covered at all(a screen top at least 85% covered or more would be best, especially in dry climates. Humidity is a measure of the moisture in the air so without trapping that moisture present in your false bottom & substrate layer it is simply evaporating from your enclosure into the room & not adding moisture to the air. Also you should be using a supplement that contains Calcium, D3 & useable Vitamin A. I recommend Dendrocare or you can grab Repashy Calcium plus as another option from many vendors on Denroboard. don't get too down as Every failure is an opportunity to get it right the next time, if you supplement the frogs with one of the Vitamins I suggested (you just dust the fruit flies until they're covered in the vitamin powder typically), with respect to the tank, cover most of the Screen top & continue your mist regimen. this will create the humid environment you want & you won't even need to mist as often. Continue to feed consistently with supplements & keep frogs in safe room temps paying special attention to summer heat which is normally the biggest threat to frogs. Theres no reason you can't have the next frogs you buy for many years, Id be willing to chat with you on the phone about keeping the frogs properly if you like. I also vend & sell frogs at shows from time to time. My opinion on this is very extreme & not all will agree, but I do feel that sellers of frogs (and all animals for that matter) have a duty to at least ensure that the potential buyer of the animals are informed enough to meet the animals basic husbandry requirements. Ive started a Care sheet that I will provide to any that need & I also give my Card with contact info so that questions can be asked & help provided in real time. For me the animals care is always paramount & I often Follow up & help new customers to ensure they're able to meet the animals basic needs & set things up right.. I feel if you don't do this, why the hell are you doing this..Notg for the right reasons I feel. There were a few guys that were very kind to me that let me bother the hell out of them at every stage in my frog keeping so I figure its only fair now that I sell frogs I have the responsibility to pay that forward… Message me privately here anytime if you want or I can give you my cell if you want to talk frogs, Happy to help anytime.. Idris-


----------



## jsilva (Nov 2, 2014)

Tincman said:


> Im sorry you lost your frogs, my guess is this was more then likely dehydration now that you've mentioned the screen was wide open & not covered at all(a screen top at least 85% covered or more would be best, especially in dry climates. Humidity is a measure of the moisture in the air so without trapping that moisture present in your false bottom & substrate layer it is simply evaporating from your enclosure into the room & not adding moisture to the air. Also you should be using a supplement that contains Calcium, D3 & useable Vitamin A. I recommend Dendrocare or you can grab Repashy Calcium plus as another option from many vendors on Denroboard. don't get too down as Every failure is an opportunity to get it right the next time, if you supplement the frogs with one of the Vitamins I suggested (you just dust the fruit flies until they're covered in the vitamin powder typically), with respect to the tank, cover most of the Screen top & continue your mist regimen. this will create the humid environment you want & you won't even need to mist as often. Continue to feed consistently with supplements & keep frogs in safe room temps paying special attention to summer heat which is normally the biggest threat to frogs. Theres no reason you can't have the next frogs you buy for many years, Id be willing to chat with you on the phone about keeping the frogs properly if you like. I also vend & sell frogs at shows from time to time. My opinion on this is very extreme & not all will agree, but I do feel that sellers of frogs (and all animals for that matter) have a duty to at least ensure that the potential buyer of the animals are informed enough to meet the animals basic husbandry requirements. Ive started a Care sheet that I will provide to any that need & I also give my Card with contact info so that questions can be asked & help provided in real time. For me the animals care is always paramount & I often Follow up & help new customers to ensure they're able to meet the animals basic needs & set things up right.. I feel if you don't do this, why the hell are you doing this..Notg for the right reasons I feel. There were a few guys that were very kind to me that let me bother the hell out of them at every stage in my frog keeping so I figure its only fair now that I sell frogs I have the responsibility to pay that forward… Message me privately here anytime if you want or I can give you my cell if you want to talk frogs, Happy to help anytime.. Idris-


Im with Idris on this one he is been very helpful and responded my questions real time. don't let this lost bring you down, just keep reading, keep doing more research, it will help you alot.
Good luck!!!


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

BaysExotics said:


> defiantly dont let it dry out more.. if anything its the opposite especially with hand misting... as for supplements it wasn't really anyone's job to tell you that, no offence but did you do any research before buying these frogs?.Would suggest you slow down and start researching before you loose your other frogs as well, i wish you luck though. very interested to see what happened to them


Thanks for the feedback, I had read up on a lot of stuff but just didn't recall seeing anything regarding supplements on the care sheets. I'm actually quite obsessive about caring for my reptiles but the frogs were sudden and the result of an over zealous wife. We have 10 Ball Pythons, 2 crested geckos and have had numerous other skinks and anoles over the years. I had covered the larger tanks opening with plexiglas after setting it up but kept forgetting to make a cover for the other tank, that along with the supplements will be my first priority before getting a new tenant. 
Cheers


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Tincman said:


> Im sorry you lost your frogs, my guess is this was more then likely dehydration now that you've mentioned the screen was wide open & not covered at all(a screen top at least 85% covered or more would be best, especially in dry climates. Humidity is a measure of the moisture in the air so without trapping that moisture present in your false bottom & substrate layer it is simply evaporating from your enclosure into the room & not adding moisture to the air. Also you should be using a supplement that contains Calcium, D3 & useable Vitamin A. I recommend Dendrocare or you can grab Repashy Calcium plus as another option from many vendors on Denroboard. don't get too down as Every failure is an opportunity to get it right the next time, if you supplement the frogs with one of the Vitamins I suggested (you just dust the fruit flies until they're covered in the vitamin powder typically), with respect to the tank, cover most of the Screen top & continue your mist regimen. this will create the humid environment you want & you won't even need to mist as often. Continue to feed consistently with supplements & keep frogs in safe room temps paying special attention to summer heat which is normally the biggest threat to frogs. Theres no reason you can't have the next frogs you buy for many years, Id be willing to chat with you on the phone about keeping the frogs properly if you like. I also vend & sell frogs at shows from time to time. My opinion on this is very extreme & not all will agree, but I do feel that sellers of frogs (and all animals for that matter) have a duty to at least ensure that the potential buyer of the animals are informed enough to meet the animals basic husbandry requirements. Ive started a Care sheet that I will provide to any that need & I also give my Card with contact info so that questions can be asked & help provided in real time. For me the animals care is always paramount & I often Follow up & help new customers to ensure they're able to meet the animals basic needs & set things up right.. I feel if you don't do this, why the hell are you doing this..Notg for the right reasons I feel. There were a few guys that were very kind to me that let me bother the hell out of them at every stage in my frog keeping so I figure its only fair now that I sell frogs I have the responsibility to pay that forward… Message me privately here anytime if you want or I can give you my cell if you want to talk frogs, Happy to help anytime.. Idris-


I'm going to get a top on it right away and get some supplements before finding another frog to go into the viv. I had made a top for the larger tank but kept forgetting to get some more plexiglas to make up a top for the smaller one. Plus I assumed that misting once each day was going to keep it moist/humid enough. Being mostly a ball python guy myself I see now I really made a rookie mistake on my frogs husbandry. 
I just liked your Facebook page but if you wouldn't mind feel free to send me the care sheet you were discussing and if you have any recommendations on a PDF that would be a good fit for that tank size I would be most appreciative.
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

c2tcardin said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I had read up on a lot of stuff but just didn't recall seeing anything regarding supplements on the care sheets. I'm actually quite obsessive about caring for my reptiles but the frogs were sudden and the result of an over zealous wife. We have 10 Ball Pythons, 2 crested geckos and have had numerous other skinks and anoles over the years. I had covered the larger tanks opening with plexiglas after setting it up but kept forgetting to make a cover for the other tank, that along with the supplements will be my first priority before getting a new tenant.
> Cheers


same thing happened to me when i got my first pair of frogs! i also have ball pythons and cresties 
Good luck, if your getting more frogs maybe try more tincs, or move your leucs to that tank as they will use the extra height!
Bay


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

How about not buying more frogs and put the leucs in one viv and the tincs in the other viv. You can do a search on hybrids should get plenty of info.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks Beth, that thought has also crossed my mind and may be the way I go for now.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

I would get a hygrometer for your tank and calibrate it for accuracy. I think sometimes people go overboard on making their tanks overly humid for their frogs. 

I have tested humidity several times on various containers with no animals at all. I have been able to maintain 60% humidity in containers of various sizes with completely open tops. No screen or anything. The only thing I did was use damp sphagnum moss. No standing water. I used several hygrometers that were all calibrated before use. 

The humidity would usually roughly be around 65% at the bottom, and gradually lessen as the hygrometer was raised. The overall humidity in the room the containers were in would fluctuate between 40-45%. 

Of course, there are always variables. Having the enclosures near windows that radiate heat/cold, lights in your house that are hot, ceiling fans, how close they are to HVAC vents..etc. 

Anyway, my point is to test your humidity... lol. You can buy calibration kits on amazon for a few dollar,s or you can try the salt test. I am not as confident in that method though. 

Also, did you use any adhesives or anything in building your tank? Silicone maybe? If so, what types did you use? 

Good luck. 

I also agree that you are probably better off just keeping one type of frog in each tank.... Especially in the beginning.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I would personally avoid using tap water also .


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Jeremy,
I have some hygrometers that I use for my snakes so I'll use one to check the viv as well. The kind I have use a probe, where do you normally place the probe in your viv's? Also I did use two small dabs of Aquarium rated silicone, one dab on the back of each 3" net cup to keep them stuck in the back corners. They are located below the substrate and moss so the frogs would never have had contact with it. 
jpg,
I was wondering about the water and was surprised no one had chimed in earlier, is it best to use distilled water?
oh...and GO PATS!


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

c2tcardin said:


> Jeremy,
> I have some hygrometers that I use for my snakes so I'll use one to check the viv as well. The kind I have use a probe, where do you normally place the probe in your viv's? Also I did use two small dabs of Aquarium rated silicone, one dab on the back of each 3" net cup to keep them stuck in the back corners. They are located below the substrate and moss so the frogs would never have had contact with it.
> jpg,
> I was wondering about the water and was surprised no one had chimed in earlier, is it best to use distilled water?
> oh...and GO PATS!


My follow up question to that would be how do you know your hygrometer is accurate? I do not mean that in any sort of condescending way. I just want you to have confidence in the readings you are getting. 

I have bought numerous hygrometers. Some have been very accurate right out of the box, and I have also had one that was off by 20%. Then there was the coincidence of two separate hygrometers I had sitting next to each other that just happen to off by almost the exact same amount. 

That's why I mentioned the calibration. I also enjoy cigars from time to time.. That is another reason I have so many hygrometers and constantly try to improve my ability to control humidity. I just wish I had a few more smarts so it would be easier... 

Yes, distilled water is better. If you do a little searching the results will explain why much better than I could.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

LizardLicker said:


> My follow up question to that would be how do you know your hygrometer is accurate? I do not mean that in any sort of condescending way. I just want you to have confidence in the readings you are getting.
> 
> I have bought numerous hygrometers. Some have been very accurate right out of the box, and I have also had one that was off by 20%. Then there was the coincidence of two separate hygrometers I had sitting next to each other that just happen to off by almost the exact same amount.
> 
> ...


I use digital hygrometers and have switched them around in the past and found the readings to remain consistent between them. I don't use the cheap dial kind and have never felt the need to buy a $45 calibration kit. I can certainly look into it if I feel my devices are not reading properly but all I have to do is go into one of my pythons tubs a spray a few times with the misting bottle and the thing is already reading an increase in humidity. Do others have the same issues with needing to calibrate their hygrometers?


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

c2tcardin said:


> I use digital hygrometers and have switched them around in the past and found the readings to remain consistent between them. I don't use the cheap dial kind and have never felt the need to buy a $45 calibration kit. I can certainly look into it if I feel my devices are not reading properly but all I have to do is go into one of my pythons tubs a spray a few times with the misting bottle and the thing is already reading an increase in humidity. Do others have the same issues with needing to calibrate their hygrometers?


$45.00? Something like this would work. They are also reusable. 






If you are comfortable with your readings then that is all that matters. I definitely don't use cheap dial hygrometers either. I just have experience with them being notoriously inaccurate. They also can drift over time. I retest all of mine every few months. I had one particularly nice hygrometer read quite a bit off after it fell approximately 6 inches to the bottom of a cooler. It appeared to work fine, but the values were off.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

LizardLicker said:


> $45.00? Something like this would work. They are also reusable.
> 
> Amazon.com - Boveda One-Step Hygrometer Calibration Kit - 75% RH - Standard Small - Boveda Calibration Kit
> 
> If you are comfortable with your readings then that is all that matters. I definitely don't use cheap dial hygrometers either. I just have experience with them being notoriously inaccurate. They also can drift over time. I retest all of mine every few months. I had one particularly nice hygrometer read quite a bit off after it fell approximately 6 inches to the bottom of a cooler. It appeared to work fine, but the values were off.


Thanks I had not see this kind before, I was more familiar with the canisters that you buy that come in a set with different humidity percentages. I'll have to order one of these and check them out.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Hell ya go pats ! Spring , distilled , reverse osmosis . Anything would be a better alternative to tap


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

jpg said:


> Hell ya go pats ! Spring , distilled , reverse osmosis . Anything would be a better alternative to tap


Amazing game, so happy to see another Pats win! I bought several gallons of Distilled water yesterday and made the switch from tap water. I also did get a piece of plexiglas on the top to cover about 85% of it.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

you really only need to use Saran Wrap to partially cover the tank....


----------



## Adam1099 (Jun 18, 2014)

Well you didnt do anything wrong but its not very good to have to different kinds of frogs in the same tank. And i think that applys to whether if its Auratus 
like dont have two different colors of that kind in there have them in seperate tanks. They also probably suffocated or something in there or out competed each other for food.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Update:
So I've placed two hygrometers (one in each tank) and have been misting three times a day. The smaller tanks humidity (the one that I lost the two Arautas in) is holding between 80 and 88% at all times. The larger tank will be down to about 67% in the morning before the first misting of the day and will typically hold in the mid 80's the rest of the day. The probes for each hygrometer is a few inches from the top of the tank on the side glass and I'm careful not to spray it while misting. 
My question is, where should my humidity range be to be ideal? I've looked at the care sheets for Tincs and Lucs and they don't mention humidity ranges just temp ranges.
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

c2tcardin said:


> Update:
> So I've placed two hygrometers (one in each tank) and have been misting three times a day. The smaller tanks humidity (the one that I lost the two Arautas in) is holding between 80 and 88% at all times. The larger tank will be down to about 67% in the morning before the first misting of the day and will typically hold in the mid 80's the rest of the day. The probes for each hygrometer is a few inches from the top of the tank on the side glass and I'm careful not to spray it while misting.
> My question is, where should my humidity range be to be ideal? I've looked at the care sheets for Tincs and Lucs and they don't mention humidity ranges just temp ranges.
> Thanks, Jeff


70%- 90% i think


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

You can always run a repti fogger on a timer for humidity, still mist here and there but my foggers run for about 15 minutes at a time 4 times daily, than after about 15 minutes on a seperate timer I have 2 inch computer fans set to exhaust for 15 minutes, my tanks are screen topped exos but I put glass just big enough for the lighting fixtures meant for 12x12x18 exos on my 18x18s, reason is I use a 1/8 inch thick foam to cut out a hole for my fogger nozzle and one 1.5x1.5 for my 2 inch fan, the rest is covered by the black foam sheet so its basically 100% covered unless the fan is running, and since its set on exhaust it draws air up through the vents and out of the roof. The plants are coated with moisture after fogging, and After fanning usually somewhat if not fully dry, thats kinda important for a lot of plants but also for temperature regulation, evaporation naturally cools stuff, you dont want it too wet or too dry, everything needs to breath though because boggy conditions re not great for your tank. Im currently simulating a dry period in my vittatus tank, humidity dropped about 10% over all but I have a water feature in that tank and I have a cocohut with a petri dish under it that I change water on feeding days, I always offer fresh distilled water on feeding days, my feeding schedule is monday wednesday and friday weekends off ...their all healthy anyway so the extra day is for hunting strays lol your playing mother nature so look at what the frogs go through in their habitat, always remember, bigger is better on tanks, I have a 12x12x18 that housed many a creature but I have fully submerged that entire tank in bleach solution inbetween builds and it currently houses a mating pair of fire bellies that keep my wife and I up at night lol basically go with an 18x18x18 if not bigger. Other than that the types of products you use in your build matter too, read the forums here for reference, these people come from all walks of life and have experienced everything! im a humble enough guy to admit I have learned so much from this site yet if I have a question I search it out extensively here first and than if I cant find the answer or its really old I post a new question and try to provide as much info as I can regarding the subject with pictures.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Forgot to mention this, use digital hydrometer/thermometers, they are more accurate, I have the anolog old school kind but I use them as a rough estimate while establishing and than true tests are with a digi combo. They are more expensive but we are not in this because price was a factor anyway PDF are initially expensive, you have to initially spend a lot of money but eventually as you gain the "tools" you need you will start building tanks cheaper because you have the tools and know how to do it


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Wusserton, thanks for the info. I am using digital hygrometers with probes, the probes are what are mounted in the tank's inside about 3 inches from the top. I may look into a fogger or misting system as I was wondering the other night what I would do if we left for a week on vacation. Do you happen to have a shot of the top of the tank? I'm not sure if what I'm picturing in my mind is what your describing.
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

It's a little late in this thread...but what size fruit flies are you feeding, especially if the one frog is really small....and what about springtails and isopods? Or did I just AADD over the conversation...


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Judy S said:


> It's a little late in this thread...but what size fruit flies are you feeding, especially if the one frog is really small....and what about springtails and isopods? Or did I just AADD over the conversation...


I forget the scientific name but they're the small flightless ones.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

springtails?? Are you now using supplements? Please check the forum pages for recommendations of what to use, and how often. There are also tips on the best methods of "dusting"...


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Judy S said:


> springtails?? Are you now using supplements? Please check the forum pages for recommendations of what to use, and how often. There are also tips on the best methods of "dusting"...


I did just get some Dendrocare supplements and have begun dusting as of this past week.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

you still have not mentioned having springtails in the vivariums....and if you do go to the feeding/supplement forum, you will read that a lot of people, most, rely on the Repashy line--and the Repashy Vitamin A two times a month, and the Calcium plus every day....please go and benefit from the long-term experiences of others on DB.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry, I don't have any springtails. I'll spend more time poking around the feeding forum.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Good! Springtails are a small food item that especially your young frog can hunt and eat...inbetween the meals you are feeding...I might recommend threads and posts by a DB member who has become inactive but has great info--Pumilo--yah, no "i"-- Michael Shrom in PA sells different species of food items but will not ship when the weather is really brutal...make a post for people who may live in your area from whom you could buy "cultures" of springs and Isopods... And having someone to talk to is helpful. Some sponsors here also sell "bugs"--you'll be fine...


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Judy S said:


> Good! Springtails are a small food item that especially your young frog can hunt and eat...inbetween the meals you are feeding...I might recommend threads and posts by a DB member who has become inactive but has great info--Pumilo--yah, no "i"-- Michael Shrom in PA sells different species of food items but will not ship when the weather is really brutal...make a post for people who may live in your area from whom you could buy "cultures" of springs and Isopods... And having someone to talk to is helpful. Some sponsors here also sell "bugs"--you'll be fine...


Thanks I appreciate it. I'll search around for those posts and see if there is someone local.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I can hook you up with dwarf white isopods and bean beetles. My springs have bitten the dust. I'll be getting more soonish though.

Once we get you back on track, we can find some nice new healthy frogs for you


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks! And thanks again for the invite into the Carolina forum area. I'm focusing on getting my tank that has my current frogs in it to make sure they are all set then I'll look at the other tank and some possible new frogs after that.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Just another update:
I'm planning on going to the Charlotte NC repticon show on March 1st and have arranged to get a Springtail culture at the show (thanks to Jeff at CDF's). I'm planning on taking the 2 Lucs out of the bigger tank and moving them to the smaller tank. That will leave the Powder Blue Tinc in the large tank. I may also be able to get some Isopods soon as well either at the show or courtesy of frogface potentially. 
Thanks, Jeff


----------

